# Should have listened... Noobs pay attention!



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I went and bought a box of the Unholy Cocktails based off of one cigar smoke. For those noobs out there let me tell you to LISTEN to the experts here. I should have smoked two and tried a 5 pack first. I am pretty unhappy with these smokes. I don't know what I was thinking. All I can say is I smoked a Padron 1964 after that one cigar and then a couple delicias maduros and one 2000 maduro. And now I discovered I love that coffee/chocolate flavor so I wish I never jumped the gun on these. 

Now don't get me wrong they aren't horrible or anything. Just wish I didn't waste so much valuable space in my humi now . Live and learn, live and learn. I guess I am still developing my pallet and I guess I am still a bit of a noob!


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I purchased a five pack a few months ago. I've smoked two of them and gave two away. I only have one sitting. I actually enjoyed the two I smoked. Alot. I wish I had a box of them. I'm waiting for a deal. 

Couch


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

When it comes to making mistakes we are all still noobs on occasion. LOL. Good point though. :thumb:


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

let me know if you're looking to get rid of some


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

[OT] Loki said:


> let me know if you're looking to get rid of some


This!

Couch


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

My own nephew wouldn't listen either. It is just a breaking in period. Lesson learned and now you are not such a noob, you now have experience. anda:


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

I love the Diesel Unlimited's I picked up. They just keep improving with time.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

I wouldn't give up on the UHC's just yet, how long have they been resting? Give them 6 months to a year and they will be phenomenal.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'll take em if you want to sell the remaining all at once.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

you palette will change often as you begin to smoke more variety, something you might have had a negative experience with before you might like in a few months or so.. there's cigars that I have had great experiences with before that I've fell out of love with and vice versa.. some cigars will change every time you smoke one, in your case you bought a box based off 1 smoke and the next time you smoked one it didnt sit well with you, but next time it'll be a great smoke.. as was said before dont write off the UHC, it's a fantastic smoke for the price or for that matter a fantastic smoke at double the price


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Many will disagree but simply put these cheap online only cigars simply do not stack up


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Dread said:


> Many will disagree but simply put these cheap online only cigars simply do not stack up


i either need more or less alcohol to make sense of this


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

[OT] Loki said:


> i either need more or less alcohol to make sense of this


He said they're garbage.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

tatdiesel said:


> He said they're garbage.


oh, in that case I respectfully disagree


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

[OT] Loki said:


> i either need more or less alcohol to make sense of this


Seeing that the dude has a "Gurkha cigar expert" award, I would take that statement with a grain of salt...or a bunch of salt on the rim of a shot of mezcal....


----------



## ChanCon (Jan 3, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> Seeing that the dude has a "Gurkha cigar expert" award, I would take that statement with a grain of salt...or a bunch of salt on the rim of a shot of mezcal....


lol, touche


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Engineer99 said:


> Seeing that the dude has a "Gurkha cigar expert" award, I would take that statement with a grain of salt...or a bunch of salt on the rim of a shot of mezcal....


A little more respect would be appreciated, we aren't teenagers in a school yard. With that being said having smoked basically every single online cigar that most would talk about on these forums I think I have some solid insight into the matter. When my palette was underdeveloped I found many of those cigars to be quite enjoyable. But my views have swayed significantly over the past few years as I have smoked higher quality product.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

[OT] Loki said:


> oh, in that case I respectfully disagree


As do I.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Dread said:


> A little more respect would be appreciated, we aren't teenagers in a school yard. With that being said having smoked basically every single online cigar that most would talk about on these forums I think I have some solid insight into the matter. When my palette was underdeveloped I found many of those cigars to be quite enjoyable. But my views have swayed significantly over the past few years as I have smoked higher quality product.


I would happily smoke an unholy cocktail over anything that emilo puts out. Saying that only inexperienced smokers would enjoy "online only" cigars is the height of arrogance and I'm sorry to say, stupidity. I also know that if I was representing the lines you do, I'd be a bit less crass in my postings. I doubt the owners of those lines would approve


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

[OT] Loki said:


> I would happily smoke an unholy cocktail over anything that emilo puts out. Saying that only inexperienced smokers would enjoy "online only" cigars is the height of arrogance and I'm sorry to say, stupidity.


Im going to take my leave from this thread. Clearly what I said has been misconceived and apparently taken as an insult. Sorry to have offended anyone.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

[OT] Loki said:


> I would happily smoke an unholy cocktail over anything that emilo puts out. Saying that only inexperienced smokers would enjoy "online only" cigars is the height of arrogance and I'm sorry to say, stupidity. I also know that if I was representing the lines you do, I'd be a bit less crass in my postings. I doubt the owners of those lines would approve


Seriously?

UHC's aren't what they were... Two years ago they were solid for the $$$, but now they are hot garbage IMO.

With all due respect... To say they are better than _anything_ Emilio puts out is a little outlandish.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Because I smoke the issh out of some Emilio. :lol:


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

IMHO... they need a LOT of rest, and need to be smoked below 65%rh.

i gave up on my first UHC 15 minutes in.
the second one a few months later was better, but not there yet.
the others i have won't be touched for another 6 months.

J.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jurgenph said:


> IMHO... they need a LOT of rest, and need to be smoked below 65%rh.
> 
> i gave up on my first UHC 15 minutes in.
> the second one a few months later was better, but not there yet.
> ...


Bad tobacco is bad tobacco... It ain't gonna get better.

I've had some in one of my humi's with a year & a half on them. Smoked one about 3 weeks ago & it ain't no better. How much more time do they need lol?

They are extremely inconsistent, & this is coming from someone who used to sing their praises.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, he did say that many will disagree. That looks to be another way of saying "in my opinion" and we all know that most things in the cigar world are opinion based and this member shared his. While I think it could have been worded better I am not convinced that he was taking a shot at anyone. Of course I could be wrong. (I am quite often) but that is just the way I interpreted his statement.


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Diesels are the shizznitty nit!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

tatdiesel said:


> He said they're garbage.


I nominate tatdiesel as the Official Puff Forum Translator... :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

By the way, there's more to watch for than cigars you won't like later in that 'noob frenzy period'; why the heck I thought it was a good idea to get a box of Padron Ambassadors when I already had a box of Londres rather than something else for variety is beyond me. I mean, it's not a travesty; they'll certainly get smoked. But still...


Edited to add: And no, I don't want to sell either of them.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

fuente~fuente said:


> Bad tobacco is bad tobacco... It ain't gonna get better.
> 
> I've had some in one of my humi's with a year & a half on them. Smoked one about 3 weeks ago & it ain't no better. How much more time do they need lol?
> 
> They are extremely inconsistent, & this is coming from someone who used to sing their praises.


I have to agree and a good cigar is a good cigar regardless of price, band, etc... If the cigar is properly constructed, tobacco from good seed and cultivated / cured&aged properly it is a good cigar the rest is pretty much subjective as long as no chemicals are added etc, but then again some like chemicals  The absolutes that people voice about subjective matter which they attempt to define a "good cigar" should be amended with "to me" 

You can see this in other cultivation scenes.. Torn up over dosed plants that are passed off as spectacular because they are relying on the seed to pull them out of poor cultivation or a mediocre seed that is cared for in cultivation and exceeds or meets its maximum potential. In either circumstance good seed with proper care will exceed mediocre seed well cared for or an excellent seed poorly cared for a lot of dynamics involved.

Note: Cultivation can be affected by weather etc. Not putting down those who take excellent care that are thwarted by nature.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

MarkC said:


> I nominate tatdiesel as the Official Puff Forum Translator... :lol:


Seconded.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol.......thanks. how much does the gig pay?


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Back to the original post before all the snobbery. how many in the box have you smoked? Its certainly possible that you purchased a box too. However, you could have just hit a bad one in the box. It took me a while to learn that often times all the cigars in the same box do not smoke the same. Just a thought.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Back to the gist of the original poster. I was told by several old timers to just sample the different product, be it pipe tobacco or cigars. Once Found, the products liked could then be purchased in bulk amounts.

I did not listen, either! I kind of guess it is the nature of some (me) to think they (I) know better. This does add to the need for more storage and,,, sometimes finding out that at some point tastes change and those product actually get better or at least the personal likes change enough that they can be enjoyed. 

I am actually glad I bought boxes of EST 1844, Obsidian, and several other less expensive cigars found as exclusives from one vendor or on line. I also purchased pounds of Nightcap and many tins of other tobaccos I thought were only mediocre. Only to be smoked after a long rest or ageing and found to be quite decent. Did Palates change, probably. I believe tobacco changes with rest and age, sometimes for the better. I have smoked a few cigars that were nasty when smoked ROTT but with time, were OK or downright enjoyable after some rest or ageing.


----------



## tatuaje09 (Feb 2, 2013)

Smoking more than 1 stick is always recommended. Everything can effect the smoking experience. Even one's attitude and general mood can have an effect.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

tatdiesel said:


> Smoking more than 1 stick is always recommended. Everything can effect the smoking experience. Even one's attitude and general mood can have an effect.


Seconded. I took some heat on this forum for suggesting a 3 stick minimum before buying a box. Unless it's a limited issue in something you know you'll love, what's the rush? Make sure the sticks are consistent and you love them on different days, after different meals, etc. $80-200 is a lot of coin for smokes. They had better consistently push your buttons.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I never buy boxes (other than CC). I like variety too much. Even if I love a stick I'll probably only visit it once a month or so. No need for me to have 20 on hand. 3-5 is fine for me and then I restock when I'm running low on something.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> IMHO... they need a LOT of rest, and need to be smoked below 65%rh.
> 
> i gave up on my first UHC 15 minutes in.
> the second one a few months later was better, but not there yet.
> ...


Wow look at all the trouble I caused!!!! These cigars had only been resting about a month. I will take the advise and rest them a few more months and try them again over the summer. If I don't like them then...well, my father will smoke anything . I guess I was more venting than anything else. Wanted to share my experience for those just starting out this fun hobby. Thanks for all the advice.

By the way the first one I smoked I actually forgot about in the drawer for like 3 days so I actually dry boxed it by mistake! Maybe thats why it tasted so good. I keep my humi at 65% and if you noticed they don't smoke good at this I will try dry boxing it again before I smoke one.


----------



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

Those diesels will be really nice after some time resting. As for online cigars amd their quality, I have brought bad cigars online and from B&m's, you don't know until you smoke it.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Smoking more than 1 stick is always recommended. Everything can effect the smoking experience. Even one's attitude and general mood can have an effect.





gscottfuller said:


> Seconded. I took some heat on this forum for suggesting a 3 stick minimum before buying a box. Unless it's a limited issue in something you know you'll love, what's the rush? Make sure the sticks are consistent and you love them on different days, after different meals, etc. $80-200 is a lot of coin for smokes. They had better consistently push your buttons.


So much wisdom in these posts all I can do is bump.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

I was just going to make a post about this!! I learned the hard way!! My pallett has changed drastically!! I started out loving milder smokes and bought a box to find out I like smokes with a little more harshness to find out I want mediums to figuring out im insane and just want it all!!

Long story short I have a box of smokes that I was like

YES!!!

Now Im like

EHHHH

So maybe one day my pallet will change to those smokes again..

Dont get me wrong I love mild smokes...Just not those ones...

*sigh*


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

IslanderWay said:


> I was just going to make a post about this!! I learned the hard way!! My pallett has changed drastically!! I started out loving milder smokes and bought a box to find out I like smokes with a little more harshness to find out I want mediums to figuring out im insane and just want it all!!
> 
> Long story short I have a box of smokes that I was like
> 
> ...


Hey... You can always have them in the A.M. with a cup of coffee :hc


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

My experience with DUC is almost like yours. I bought a box off a recommendation from someone here. I smoked one and my tasting note was "yuck." Tossed it halfway through. Just about a month ago (4-6 mths later) I came across them and decided to smoke one. All I can say is wham-bam thank you mam. That cigar was awesome and went right back into the rotation. I've heard a few guys with the same complaint so just let them rest and they should come around. Some here have mentioned smoking this and that with this or that at this time of the day when the moon is full. My favorite most redundant saying: is we're smoking cigars not curing cancer. I currently have 4178 cigars in my humi with around 200-250 boxes. I can tell you for a fact I did not smoke 3 before I bought a box. I can tell you for a fact I've smoked one of every brand I have sometimes more depending how many vitolas I have and there is NOT ONE I wouldn't smoke again. They are all great cigars. Some are better than others depending on the rest they have. Me, I never smoke the same cigar in a week so everything is always rested.


----------



## IslanderWay (Apr 4, 2012)

capttrips said:


> My experience with DUC is almost like yours. I bought a box off a recommendation from someone here. I smoked one and my tasting note was "yuck." Tossed it halfway through. Just about a month ago (4-6 mths later) I came across them and decided to smoke one. All I can say is wham-bam thank you mam. That cigar was awesome and went right back into the rotation. I've heard a few guys with the same complaint so just let them rest and they should come around. Some here have mentioned smoking this and that with this or that at this time of the day when the moon is full. My favorite most redundant saying: is we're smoking cigars not curing cancer. I currently have 4178 cigars in my humi with around 200-250 boxes. I can tell you for a fact I did not smoke 3 before I bought a box. I can tell you for a fact I've smoked one of every brand I have sometimes more depending how many vitolas I have and there is NOT ONE I wouldn't smoke again. They are all great cigars. Some are better than others depending on the rest they have. Me, I never smoke the same cigar in a week so everything is always rested.


Dear Dave,
'
You obviously have an "issue" with hoarding cigars. I will gladly fly myself out there to help you with this terrible "addiction" of yours.
I am here for you and will be more than happy to help smoke and take some of your cigars for you.

Yours truly

Best Friend Joe.

:razz:


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

IslanderWay said:


> Dear Dave,
> '
> You obviously have an "issue" with hoarding cigars. I will gladly fly myself out there to help you with this terrible "addiction" of yours.
> I am here for you and will be more than happy to help smoke and take some of your cigars for you.
> ...


Hey, bugger off! I'm Dave's best friend!



Couch


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

TJB said:


> If I don't like them then...well, my father will smoke anything .


TJB, I am your father. Search your feelings. You know it to be true.

Couch Vader


----------



## Bobajob (Dec 14, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I have to agree and a good cigar is a good cigar regardless of price, band, etc... If the cigar is properly constructed, tobacco from good seed and cultivated / cured&aged properly it is a good cigar the rest is pretty much subjective as long as no chemicals are added etc, but then again some like chemicals  The absolutes that people voice about subjective matter which they attempt to define a "good cigar" should be amended with "to me"
> 
> You can see this in other cultivation scenes.. Torn up over dosed plants that are passed off as spectacular because they are relying on the seed to pull them out of poor cultivation or a mediocre seed that is cared for in cultivation and exceeds or meets its maximum potential. In either circumstance good seed with proper care will exceed mediocre seed well cared for or an excellent seed poorly cared for a lot of dynamics involved.
> 
> Note: Cultivation can be affected by weather etc. Not putting down those who take excellent care that are thwarted by nature.


But good tobacco may taste bad until rested. That's the key here.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

capttrips said:


> My experience with DUC is almost like yours. I bought a box off a recommendation from someone here. I smoked one and my tasting note was "yuck." Tossed it halfway through. Just about a month ago (4-6 mths later) I came across them and decided to smoke one. All I can say is wham-bam thank you mam. That cigar was awesome and went right back into the rotation. I've heard a few guys with the same complaint so just let them rest and they should come around. Some here have mentioned smoking this and that with this or that at this time of the day when the moon is full. My favorite most redundant saying: is we're smoking cigars not curing cancer. I currently have 4178 cigars in my humi with around 200-250 boxes. I can tell you for a fact I did not smoke 3 before I bought a box. I can tell you for a fact I've smoked one of every brand I have sometimes more depending how many vitolas I have and there is NOT ONE I wouldn't smoke again. They are all great cigars. Some are better than others depending on the rest they have. Me, I never smoke the same cigar in a week so everything is always rested.


4178 cigars? Wow thats awesome. Well if you ever decide to bomb someone put me on your wait list .


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Couch_Incident said:


> This!
> 
> Couch


Just an update. Well its been another month so I decided to try another one of these. And guess what? Everyone was right they are doing much better now. I am tasting the profile I observed when I was motivated to buy a box. I can tell these are really rushed out and I understand what rest can do for a cigar now. I think in a couple more months these will be even better. I really enjoyed this one so sorry couch looks like I will be keeping these! I did keep you in mind though .


----------



## Corsicana (Mar 9, 2013)

My friend gave me one of these to try the day he received them in the mail. Pleasant cigar, but very one dimensional. I'm sure some time did help it a lot


----------



## Mac05 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm glad to hear that they got better with age. Around the time that this thread got started I had just bought a 5 pack of UHCs from the devil site, those darn good deals, I've yet to smoke one but at the time reading about everyone bashing them I was a little skeptical. They've been resting now for about a month and I'll probably wait a little bit longer before I try one. 

This is also the reason I'm iffy on buying a box of anything because I do not know how I'll feel about it down the road. The other thing that is holding me up is that I'm stationed overseas now. Hoping to get back to the states this summer and then I can really start expanding on what I have. I'm still devising a way to ship them back safely. Good news is I have a big enough tupperdore that can sit in a suitcase and hold a good portion of them.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Humm, I haven't tried any of the more current release of DUC. All mine were purchased back in 2010 and 2011. I've got about 2 1/2 boxes left and I can say they are still smoking good.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

TJB said:


> Just an update. Well its been another month so I decided to try another one of these. And guess what? Everyone was right they are doing much better now. I am tasting the profile I observed when I was motivated to buy a box. I can tell these are really rushed out and I understand what rest can do for a cigar now. I think in a couple more months these will be even better. I really enjoyed this one so sorry couch looks like I will be keeping these! I did keep you in mind though .


It pays to keep a tupperadore on hand for such experiences.
Though we all consider or cigar containers vaults/ aging, storage boxes and what NOT's (your description may vary). It is also wise to keep what you may not enjoy as much ATM on the lower shelf. Easier to identify or locate for later viewing IMO.
Ho and, do keep the rh on the lower side of 65% while at it. Nothing good could ever come from a cigar if you can't maintain it properly ( ;
Fun thread!


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> It pays to keep a tupperadore on hand for such experiences.
> Though we all consider or cigar containers vaults/ aging, storage boxes and what NOT's (your description may vary). It is also wise to keep what you may not enjoy as much ATM on the lower shelf. Easier to identify or locate for later viewing IMO.
> Ho and, do keep the rh on the lower side of 65% while at it. Nothing good could ever come from a cigar if you can't maintain it properly ( ;
> Fun thread!


Thanks for the advise.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I love the UHC's. The first one I ever had tasted like a toasted marshmallow.................MMM.

One of my favorite smokes


----------



## AtomicAD (Feb 12, 2013)

I almost made this same mistake and jumped the gun just to fill my first humidor with low priced Gurkha's or Padilla's. Luckily, on advice from others, I waited and my first box was of Hemingway Best Sellers, no regrets there.


----------

